# iam tired



## alexvega (Sep 7, 2005)

Hello u all the members,
i was make a diet now i have like 2and half months of dieting. goods results, exelent.
but now iam borind  of that ,.
can u all can give to me opinion to keepp on .
thanks


----------



## maze (Sep 7, 2005)

Dont loose your focus and motivation, it is your worst enemy whey trying to achive any goal ... Change meals, have a cheat meal now and then, compete with some one you know, it can make things fun...

I have found that taking dessicated liver tabs while dieting keeps my energy levels high.

No te aburras cambia de rutina, la rutina es lo peor si estas en dieta


----------



## Vieope (Sep 7, 2005)

_Eat a pizza. _


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 7, 2005)

just focus on your favorite gain from what your doing n don't surrender it. me it's my clothes fitting so much better n how it has gotten easy to beat the hills around here on my bike. i have a cheat day once or twice a month but don't let it get out of hand. we have pizza or pasta primavera w garlic bread maybe icecream or brownies. a controlled treat occasionaly will not blow your progress and will kill the feeling of being forever deprived of the sinful stuff. good luck.


----------



## PrincePaul (Sep 7, 2005)

Sneak a bag of M&M's every once in a while.  It won't kill you.  If you don't just cheat ONCE IN A WHILE, you'll just fall off the wagon faster, if you're tired already.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## alexvega (Sep 9, 2005)

ahhhh , ok i´ll do it , thanks for the opinions.
uall


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 9, 2005)

are you getting a good variety of foods in your diet? i get realllllyyyy sick of chicken i eat it so much  so i'll have a week with more fish or vegetarian meals. rice gets boring too so i tried different types of beans. are you looking for ways not to give up or new ideas to liven up diet fare?


----------



## alexvega (Sep 10, 2005)

idon´t eat rice , beans.
just brown bread
chick, vegetables. cereal. cheeze, ect
whey prot, fruits.
tuna


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 10, 2005)

well i know i'm spending my time here today reading the diet n nutrition section. maybe u can get ideas there too. cheese is one of my favorite cheat day things cracker barrel extra sharp white cheddar made w 2% milk. i find its easiest to not even think dieting is hard when i have a good breakfast. just tried cream of rice with a couple dried plums not bad at all. a spanish omelet with tons of cheese n sour cream would be better but my results would suck.


----------



## alexvega (Sep 12, 2005)

nono no.......
the thing is  i love the bread with cream , cookies. and pastel.

maybe i keep on the salads the chicken. the tuna . all the good food. buet in the evenings when the time for coffe come i fall , i can´t resist to eat bread some sweet.
that´s the error .

thanks


----------



## alexvega (Sep 12, 2005)

*beauty*



			
				Little Wing said:
			
		

> well i know i'm spending my time here today reading the diet n nutrition section. maybe u can get ideas there too. cheese is one of my favorite cheat day things cracker barrel extra sharp white cheddar made w 2% milk. i find its easiest to not even think dieting is hard when i have a good breakfast. just tried cream of rice with a couple dried plums not bad at all. a spanish omelet with tons of cheese n sour cream would be better but my results would suck.


i check the gallery u are so pretty.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 12, 2005)

alexvega said:
			
		

> nono no.......
> the thing is  i love the bread with cream , cookies. and pastel.
> 
> maybe i keep on the salads the chicken. the tuna . all the good food. buet in the evenings when the time for coffe come i fall , i can´t resist to eat bread some sweet.
> ...


 pastel? u mean pastry? before it's time for coffee and you get that urge try to eat a small meal of something healthy but satisfying. and give yourself a night or two during the week when you can enjoy a pastry or something else you love without guilt. just do a bit more exercise to earn the treat a 45 minute walk on the weekends or something. you don't have to live without the treats at all just control them.

  and thank you for the compliment


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 12, 2005)

alexvega said:
			
		

> nono no.......
> the thing is  i love the bread with cream , cookies. and pastel.
> 
> maybe i keep on the salads the chicken. the tuna . all the good food. buet in the evenings when the time for coffe come i fall , i can´t resist to eat bread some sweet.
> ...




Platano maduuroo


----------



## alexvega (Sep 13, 2005)

*jajajjajajaj*



			
				min0 lee said:
			
		

> Platano maduuroo


do u mean 
platano maduro con queso.
eso lo comen las guilas aqui en CR.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 13, 2005)

guilas?


----------



## alexvega (Sep 13, 2005)

*ahhhh*



			
				Little Wing said:
			
		

> pastel? u mean pastry? before it's time for coffee and you get that urge try to eat a small meal of something healthy but satisfying. and give yourself a night or two during the week when you can enjoy a pastry or something else you love without guilt. just do a bit more exercise to earn the treat a 45 minute walk on the weekends or something. you don't have to live without the treats at all just control them.
> 
> and thank you for the compliment


well if you say that ican do it here i go .
thanks


----------



## alexvega (Sep 14, 2005)

*yesss*



			
				min0 lee said:
			
		

> guilas?


yes men . the girls , nice girls , young girls 
its like a vulgar way to call the chicks.
well  so so


----------



## alexvega (Sep 15, 2005)

back to the topic. iguess i have lost the direcction.
in this day i had take a lot of sugar pastel.

so that i broke the diet.
shiiiiitttttttt


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 15, 2005)

one day won't _break_ a diet get back on it tomorrow.


----------



## alexvega (Sep 15, 2005)

*okkkkkk*



			
				Little Wing said:
			
		

> one day won't _break_ a diet get back on it tomorrow.


i have notice if  i ate sugar i want to follow eat more.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 15, 2005)

yep it's vicious. try to eat a sweet fruit maybe instead. or do what i do... don't buy sugar. problem solved.


----------

